# LAND



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

anybody no of any land that i can hunt on for free?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

BB,

Either you are what you say you are, a young man interested in hunting ND and a little naive or you are somewhat older and tring to upset the others on this site. I'm assuming you are the first, in which case I'm sure you'll be able to find a map of the WPAs and the PLOTs lands which will give you a good start.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

There is quite a bit of land that you can hunt for free. Just put some miles on your car and pound on a few doors like the rest of us do. Pay your dues and you will reap results. You aren't going to get anything more specific on this site.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

~PERRY~ GREAT QUOTE!!! " REAL HUNTERS DON"T USE GUIDES"
That all you need to say!!!

Mav...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I agree, it's the difference between hunting and shooting. If I want to shoot I'll go buy some clay pigeons. I love the entire process. Even when we screw things up and don't shoot a lot of birds or end up with a doe instead of a big buck. That is the fun part of the equation. I have read the ND outdoors guys ribbing each other about their recent escapades and it just brings a smile to my face. I can just about imagine what goes on because we have all been there. The stories get better every year I hunt and we never get tired of laughing about the same ones!! Hunting and shooting......the same difference as free lancing and using a guide. Just my opinion!!


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

i am sorry that i dont no anyone with ladn here
i go by carrington usually
now i am goin by GF now


----------

